

Why writing user stories the right way is not childish - gghootch
http://garmlucassen.nl/post/123545121591/why-writing-user-stories-the-right-way-is-not

======
gghootch
Hi everyone, if you enjoyed this post please take a moment to complete this 5
min survey. Your contribution is of incredible value to my research!

[http://garmlucassen.nl/survey](http://garmlucassen.nl/survey)

